# Viglacera tổ chức Hội nghị khách hàng & Lễ khánh thành nhà máy gia công kính tiết kiệm năng lượng



## viettimes (14 Tháng tám 2020)

Ngày 6.12.2019, Công ty TNHH MTV lắp dựng kính Viglacera, thuộc Tổng công ty Viglacera phối hợp với Viettimes Media đã long trọng tổ chức Hội nghị khách hàng và Lễ khánh thành nhà máy gia công kính tiết kiệm năng lượng tại KCN Yên Phong, tỉnh Bắc Ninh.





_Viglacera tổ chức Hội nghị khách hàng & Lễ khánh thành nhà máy kính tiết kiệm năng lượng_
Trong khuôn khổ Hội nghị khách hàng đã diễn ra Lễ ký kết thỏa thuận hợp tác giữa Công ty TNHH MTV Lắp dựng kính Viglacera với các đối tác.
Cũng trong ngày hôm đó, Lễ Khánh thành nhà máy gia công kính tiết kiệm năng lượng đã được tổ chức thành công với sự tham gia của Lãnh đạo Tổng công ty Viglacera và các đối tác lớn trong và ngoài nước.




_Lễ cắt băng khánh thành nhà máy gia công kính tiết kiệm năng lượng_
Sau Lễ cắt băng khánh thành, Lãnh đạo Tổng công ty Viglacera đã cùng các khách hàng đi tham quan nhà máy cùng dây chuyền gia công kính.
Với việc đưa Nhà máy gia công kính kính tiết kiệm năng lượng đi vào hoạt động, Công ty TNHH MTV Lắp dựng kính Viglacera đã trở thành một trong những đơn vị hàng đầu trong việc cung cấp giải pháp tổng thể: Tư vấn thiết kế, cung cấp sản phẩm kính gia công, lắp đặt hoàn thiện ngôi nhà của khách hàng tại thị trường xây dựng Việt Nam. Đây sẽ là địa chỉ tin cậy cho các nhà đầu tư, các nhà tư vấn kiến trúc, các nhà tổng thầu xây dựng tìm kiếm đối tác đồng hành trên hành trình xây dựng những công trình xanh hiện đại, an toàn, thẩm mỹ.

Viettimes – Đơn vị tổ chức sự kiện trên 20 năm kinh nghiệm

Hotline: 0868818881

Website: viettimesmedia.com

Trụ sở chính: Toà Hồ Gươm plaza, Trần Phú, Hà Đông, Hà Nội


----------

